# 0-60 times



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

i'm just wondering what some of you n/a guys are getting for 0-60 times with modded cars. My best with my jetta on a flat straight is about 6.5-6.6 seconds with C2 93oct tune, BSH cai and a custom exhaust.


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

lmao i was just about to ask if was a 2.5 or a 2.0. Is this manual or automatic?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

its a manual


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

I've seen as low as 7.5 stock for an 09 e 2dr rabbit, so modded maybe 7.0-7.2 but 6.5 is laughable in an n/a jetta 2.5


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

619 said:


> I've seen as low as 7.5 stock for an 09 e 2dr rabbit, so modded maybe 7.0-7.2 but 6.5 is laughable in an n/a jetta 2.5


dude go on YouTube and type in jetta 2.5 0-60 and watch my video and time it. My name on YouTube is mkvpennsydubbin. Even if you start it alittle late it clocks at like 6.7 seconds


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'll try it later on today.

i'll log it with vag com to have all the data.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

btw, it looks like pensy dubbin did between 6 and 7 secs on the 0-60


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Cool man I'll check back to see what you got. And yea the video isn't really good quality and hard to see the start I took it with my iPhone but I'll try to make a better one later this week


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

I hate so sound like a naysayer but even 7.0 is going to take at least 175whp in a 3300lbs mkv jetta, I didn't watch the video but I'm not putting too much thought in some youtube vid as its not the most accurate way of timing 0-60. Believe me I'd love to see a 2.5 do it I just don't believe it can with n/a bolt ons


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

619 said:


> I hate so sound like a naysayer but even 7.0 is going to take at least 175whp in a 3300lbs mkv jetta, I didn't watch the video but I'm not putting too much thought in some youtube vid as its not the most accurate way of timing 0-60. Believe me I'd love to see a 2.5 do it I just don't believe it can with n/a bolt ons


I don't know what to say man but I always time it with my iPhone when I'm driving and decided to make a video because people on YouTube take like 7.0-7.X seconds to do it. The thing is with the C2 flash I get hit about 62mph still in second gear and every with autos are in 3rd when they hit 60. plus ever since I put coilovers on my car it hooks better because it's really low and there's no body roll and putS power to the ground pretty good


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok well who knows maybe you can pull those times, although I would be way more interested in 1/4 mile and trap speed as time-to-distance a much better judge of the cars ecceleration than time-to-speed. Show me a trap speed around 95-96mph (where most 6.5 0-60 cars are at) and I will be thouroughly impressed with your car :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

619 said:


> I hate so sound like a naysayer but even 7.0 is going to take at least 175whp in a 3300lbs mkv jetta, I didn't watch the video but I'm not putting too much thought in some youtube vid as its not the most accurate way of timing 0-60. Believe me I'd love to see a 2.5 do it I just don't believe it can with n/a bolt ons


my car does about 177 whp.

i know that most wont believe me. i'll post an excel data log from vag com to prove it.

i am at school right now. its 40miles (hwy) from my house. + some city miles.

during highway, i'll go to the curb and log EVERYthing for you guys to see. i get out of here at 10 Easter time, so around 12 the graph and file will be up to those who wanted. just send me a PM and i'll send it to your mail.

btw, to the vag com gurus, vag com can measure torque, but where? (crank, tranny or wheels??)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

according to vag com, im doing:

184.53 hp @ 5840 rpm
180.26 [email protected] 4880 rpm

i just dont know what kind of HP, weather it is at the crank, wheels, transmission or bhp. 

so, those where my max numbers AS OF TODAY'S log.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> btw, to the vag com gurus, vag com can measure torque, but where? (crank, tranny or wheels??)


I don't know the exact answer to this, but for sure it can't be at the wheels (and not from looking at the numbers -- it's physically impossible).


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yeap.. i know that much.

anyways, i am pretty sure that the numbers are at BHP or just before the tranny. take 10 to 20% out and it makes the numbers perfecty fine. In fact, my jetta has done 15.9 on 1/4 mile. i dont have the ticket with me, but i remember using a formula, and it gave me that my car must have around 176 WHP to do the specified time.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

isnt bhp the amount of hp going to the crank before the transmission drag lowers it? it may be a stupid question but in an old thread i know for a fact i remember seeing a dyno graph that showed that this guy had 193 bhp and 177 wheelhp


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

I may be wrong but I think BHP (brake horsepower?) is a measurement of power from an engine and doesn't specify where it's measured, from the crank or the wheels. 

JMO, HP on dynos is so subjective. If that guy saw 177hp at the wheels, he may have been near sea level, the ambient temp was very low. Google horsepower correction factors and you can see that there are many factors, not to mention the calibration differences between different dynos. I just dynoed for the first time on Friday and saw 132hp max. But I'm at 5400 ft! Using the correction factor of 1.247 that's equal to 164.6hp (at sea level) x 1.10= about 181hp at the crank. I think I'm in the ballpark with other members with similar mods, but unless we're all testing at the same location on the same dyno, numbers will vary.


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

the bottom line is even with all the n/a bolt ons the quickest anyone has gone so far is 15.0 @ 92 in a 2dr rabbit. The trap speed tells you where the car stands acceleration wise, and it not too impressive


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

15.0 for a commuter car with boltons is pretty good in my opinion


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

4door1.8T said:


> 15.0 for a commuter car with boltons is pretty good in my opinion


we're talking about $2000 worth of bolt ons,


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

619 said:


> the bottom line is even with all the n/a bolt ons the quickest anyone has gone so far is 15.0 @ 92 in a 2dr rabbit. The trap speed tells you where the car stands acceleration wise, and it not too impressive


 The 2.5l desperately needs cams.


----------

